# Ferry County Washington??



## Wanderer0101 (Nov 8, 2011)

Found a really nice piece of property in Ferry County, Washington. It has everything I want in a property but I don't know the area at all. I know it has a low population density, a mountain climate, close to Canada, a little less rainful than I'd like but the snowfall probably makes up for it, not much around until you get to Spokane which is about 90 miles away. Anyone able to enlighten me?


----------



## Billyboy (May 3, 2011)

I live in the next county over. It is very isolated, great strategically with the Columbia River on one side. Not too many people drive through Ferry County by happenstance. Folks are very like minded...preparedness, but aren't too likely to warm up to an outsider. What are your needs? Tough growing conditions...If (big if) you have water you're lucky to have a 70 day growing season, zone 3. There can easily be a killing frost in June, depending on your exact location. AWESOME Hunting and fishing... Mule and Whitetail, along with Elk, wild turkey, grouse.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi there Wanderer and Billyboy......I also live in the county next to Ferry county. My grandpa and uncles ranched in Republic.......Lots of snow...They never had much of a garden and they raised cattle until they sold out to the gold mine......Not a very friendly place but then again, this side of the mtns seem to be a bit more reserved I think....maybe actually we are ******* snobs! Like Billyboy said, water is a huge issue......Did I mention snow?? lol, I don't like snow very well and it stays a long time in Republic! Canadian border crossing is also near by but Lake Curlew is fun to fish....


----------



## Billyboy (May 3, 2011)

Wanderer0101, I forgot to mention...Spokane may only be 90 miles from Republic, but it's over the tallest pass in Washington...Sherman Pass...and it's not maintained as well as Snoqualmie or Stevens Pass. So mid winter trips to Spokane may be limited. 

Hi Neldarez, We're in Stevens. Are you here or in the Okanogan? I posted a story I'm kind of working on the fiction forum here called Cadere (only 1st chapter up) anyway, my characters' bug in place is over by Loomis. It's all in good fun.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Billyboy said:


> Wanderer0101, I forgot to mention...Spokane may only be 90 miles from Republic, but it's over the tallest pass in Washington...Sherman Pass...and it's not maintained as well as Snoqualmie or Stevens Pass. So mid winter trips to Spokane may be limited.
> 
> Hi Neldarez, We're in Stevens. Are you here or in the Okanogan? I posted a story I'm kind of working on the fiction forum here called Cadere (only 1st chapter up) anyway, my characters' bug in place is over by Loomis. It's all in good fun.


Okanogan......Good to meet you Billyboy.........Loomis huh...lol, you can hide well in Loomis!!:ignore:


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Wanderer0101 said:


> Found a really nice piece of property in Ferry County, Washington. It has everything I want in a property but I don't know the area at all. I know it has a low population density, a mountain climate, close to Canada, a little less rainful than I'd like but the snowfall probably makes up for it, not much around until you get to Spokane which is about 90 miles away. Anyone able to enlighten me?


I think Republic is one of the most magnificent spots in the state *IF* you have water. If I could have talked the wife into retiring we'd be there not here. Found a spot 1K per acre with state and national forest on three sides. Yes the growing season can be short summers hot winters cold but reasonably isolated with abundant natural resources. Get to know some of the local Colville tribal elders have them teach you about the indigenous plants and wildlife. I'd say go for it especially if you are building.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you all so much for the information, I really appreciate it. This property actually has water, it's on the Kettle River and has a very good well. Certainly didn't know about the pass. I've seen how much of an issue that can be at Snoqualmie when visiting in the area so it is a consideration, especially if it doesn't get as much attention. The growing season would be a big change for me since I can grow pretty much all year round where I am now. Of course the long growing season comes with ghastly heat and humidity and no mountains.


----------



## Billyboy (May 3, 2011)

Wanderer101... The Kettle River is amazing...great fishing...rainbows, walleye, yellow perch...sturgeon on the Roosevelt side. It's a tributary to the Columbia (Lake Roosevelt) and starts in Canada, it snakes down in the US for a bit near Republic then heads back into Canada and then back down again into the US on the other side of Sherman Pass before dumping into Lake Roosevelt. So depending where on the river this property is then you maybe on the East side of Sherman Pass and still in Ferry county. I agree with Longwater, the area is magnificent. Also, anything is doable with row covers of some sort. I need them to extend my season, too. Don't let that deter you...adapt.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Nov 8, 2011)

Billieboy is there something like a medical evacuation helicopter service that people can subscribe to? I've looked at properties in a couple of places that were kind of remote that offered that as an option. You never know what might happen.

I must say that the more I hear, the better I like the place. I grew up in the Ozarks and lived in several somewhat hostile foreign countries so I think I can probably get along with the people in the area. I'm not into the social whirl anyway.

The closest town is listed as Curlew which sounds like it's a step up from a wide spot in the road but not much.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Nov 8, 2011)

LongRider said:


> I think Republic is one of the most magnificent spots in the state *IF* you have water. If I could have talked the wife into retiring we'd be there not here. Found a spot 1K per acre with state and national forest on three sides. Yes the growing season can be short summers hot winters cold but reasonably isolated with abundant natural resources. Get to know some of the local Colville tribal elders have them teach you about the indigenous plants and wildlife. I'd say go for it especially if you are building.


Yes, I would be building. A greenhouse or two would probably be part of the place as well.


----------



## Billyboy (May 3, 2011)

I'm not certain of helicopter subscriptions, however there is a clinic in Curlew and a small hospital in Republic. Medivac helicopters fly from there to Scared Heart in Spokane (level 2 trauma) or to Harborview in Seattle (the NW only level 1 trauma center). 

I've lived in several countries myself, so I understand your background. Once the locals see that you are like-minded and not a yuppie trying to bring sidewalks to town, you'll be fine. It is good to get to know your neighbors...around here (and there) they'll be the ones to have your back. Prepping is second nature to most of them...out of living necessity. 

Yes, LOL, don't blink if driving through Curlew...you'll miss it...just the way they like it. Some real nice folk there, though. I hope you find you new home there and give them a chance. Don't forget your Sorrels and long johns!


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

The Blue Cougar restaurant in Malo has really good food.....lol, that is always a plus! They are having a big news article right this minute on our local tv about the storm that hit us last Friday and the damage it did to the Republic area............I need to go watch this............


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow, the damage done friday was big......many places still without power and may still be without power for up to 14 more days. Winds reached 80 mph! I stayed with my uncle for days while he was in the republic hospital and his care was thorough and awesome.......great nurses there at that time.


----------

